# Running catch dogs



## Liveforthesqueal (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone else use running catch dogs? Im sure that there is very few on here that do but there is no way i would ever go back to keeping my bulldogs on the chain. We have alot better luck with them not breaking the bay because the bulldog is already there latched on and even if the pig isnt squealing they still make plenty of noise where you can hear them.


----------



## 2-shot (Apr 2, 2014)

Good way to possibly get your dog mangled up but we hardly ever have them break.  My buddy has good bay dogs but mine run in bark once or twice if a big hog then catch.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 3, 2014)

Lots of people use them but not me. To me that's just asking for problems with dogs getting cut up or overheating. May I ask do y'all walk hunt? How far do the dogs range that your using?


----------



## cd1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*runing catch dog*

I have a few running catch dogs a good dog will grab the hog to get it to stop then bay the hog to more dogs get there or your catch dog makes it there a running catch dog will not bite and hold the hog like a catch dog take a little work but good bloodline you can train them to do it my dogs always have cut vest and collars on them just in case


----------



## buddylee (Apr 3, 2014)

I have what u might call running catch dogs. They'll hunt but can't find hogs as fast as my cur dogs. If you hunt the right dogs in the right gear in the right places they hardly ever get cut. Running a 35lb RCD is asking for trouble. We've only have one "bad" cut this year on our RCD's.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*runing catch dog*

we haven't had a bad cut or nothing on are catahoulas but hog hunting is in there blood. as you can tell like the one buddys has, which I still want one of his pups.


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 4, 2014)

We hunted hogs before electronics and for the most part ran with the dogs. We always ran the catch dog with the bunch and were usually on the hog a couple minutes after the catch or sooner. We seldom had a dog to get bad hurt for we were there with dogs almost all the time. Now I have done got to old for that kind of hunting but I sure do miss it, as well as all that extra summertime meat on the table.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 4, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> We hunted hogs before electronics and for the most part ran with the dogs. We always ran the catch dog with the bunch and were usually on the hog a couple minutes after the catch or sooner. We seldom had a dog to get bad hurt for we were there with dogs almost all the time. Now I have done got to old for that kind of hunting but I sure do miss it, as well as all that extra summertime meat on the table.



That's how I started out hunting. Me and my brother started out with a bulldog and a bird dog/bulldog and a bulldog and we walk hunted them at night. We caught prolly 20 hogs a year and we had fun but now I have way better dogs and learned how to hunt without the walking. I've learned that you don't have to be in near as much hurry with a barking dog as you do with a grunting or squealing hog.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 4, 2014)

Them barking dogs is great for hunting unpressured hogs or if you have enough property to chase them forever. Ten years ago I may have even worried about them getting hurt but now we have GPS and know right where they are so there is no reason not to be to them quick imo.


----------



## gin house (Apr 5, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Them barking dogs is great for hunting unpressured hogs or if you have enough property to chase them forever. Ten years ago I may have even worried about them getting hurt but now we have GPS and know right where they are so there is no reason not to be to them quick imo.



 Yep.  Gets old loosing most hogs to baydogs.   Shut em down and move along.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 5, 2014)

gin house said:


> Yep.  Gets old loosing most hogs to baydogs.   Shut em down and move along.



Dang gin I like your comment. Me and a buddy caught 5 today so we atleast had to loose what 10 to 12 right


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 17, 2014)

cd1 said:


> I have a few running catch dogs a good dog will grab the hog to get it to stop then bay the hog to more dogs get there or your catch dog makes it there a running catch dog will not bite and hold the hog like a catch dog take a little work but good bloodline you can train them to do it my dogs always have cut vest and collars on them just in case




 A running / trailing catch dog doesn't bay until another dog gets there. If it turns loose & barks it's a bay dog.  It should be able to find , trail & catch any hog solo.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 18, 2014)

*run catch dog*

they can catch and find but only a dummy would send one dog on a hog


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 18, 2014)

QUOTE=cd1;8628488]they can catch and find but only a dummy would send one dog on a hog[/QUOTE]

[


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 18, 2014)

cd1 said:


> we haven't had a bad cut or nothing on are catahoulas but hog hunting is in there blood. as you can tell like the one buddys has, which I still want one of his pups.



So what your saying is due to being cats they are immune to cuts?


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 18, 2014)

*lol*

Then I"m A "Dummy" every weekend........ Many Many Nights of 1 dog on a Sho Nuff Slobber Knocker.......Shut down and Caught...Usually the "Dummy" are the ones that aint scared to dump and tie a monster by theirself without 3-4 dogs hanging off it.....


----------



## gigem1 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Lol*

Knarleyone is king of Dummy's when it comes to running catch dogs, he runs 1 out most of the time, but that's 25 plus years of breeding dogs that will flat out do it!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 18, 2014)

GIGEM and GNARLYONE 
Yall can do what you want but im getting me some of these cut proof catahoula pack dogs


----------



## cd1 (Apr 18, 2014)

*runing catch dog*

i run catahoulas but what a cut proof


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I must be a dummy then. I hunt solo & usually have one dog with me when I go unless I have a young dog I'm training. Not everybody is scared & has a truck full of dogs on the ground. If a dog is barking it's a bay dog. Catch dogs don't bark. If they do it's a cull.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 19, 2014)

*runing catch dog*

no harm bud. i only run 3 dogs. the hog up here will stand back to back saw some pretty big pits get put down if you ever want to try mountain hogs let me know


----------



## MULE (Apr 22, 2014)

This is the best thread on here in YEARS.hahaha


----------



## buddylee (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes. Kinda like the good old days....


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Dang gin I like your comment. Me and a buddy caught 5 today so we atleast had to loose what 10 to 12 right



Not knocking your ways of hunting but it's hard to stop hogs around here with a pack of rough dogs.  The guys that used to be 100% baydogs are getting scarce.   South Georgia is awesome,   We got on hogs everywhere we turned out but they're not many here and they won't hang around to be bayed much.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2014)

I like a rough dog but I'd like to see these one dog shows get it done.   Had a hog the the other night take a 80 lb BMC and a 50 lb pup thru a field caught on his head and into a creek before workin them over until the bulldog and a couple more got there.    I'm not saying they're not out there but I'd like to see them work.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm just like you Gin I don't knock the way anyone hunts or how their dogs hunt but I personally don't want a catchy dog unless it's a small hog. Gin I'm just like you,I would love to see one of them "one dog shows" hunt. Not by nite vision or by spot lite but by turning it out and letting it hunt and find a hog then catching a big nasty boar and holding it till we got there.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 29, 2014)

gin house said:


> Not knocking your ways of hunting but it's hard to stop hogs around here with a pack of rough dogs.  The guys that used to be 100% baydogs are getting scarce.   South Georgia is awesome,   We got on hogs everywhere we turned out but they're not many here and they won't hang around to be bayed much.


My pack of dogs is 2 non gritty curs,one gritty plott and a bulldog and 90% of the hogs are caught by one cur and a bulldog. Won't many hogs walk or run from one loose baying dog


----------



## gin house (Apr 29, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> My pack of dogs is 2 non gritty curs,one gritty plott and a bulldog and 90% of the hogs are caught by one cur and a bulldog. Won't many hogs walk or run from one loose baying dog



 I used to see this up here but seems like they got wise to it.   I've seen more hogs behind one dog and he was cut that I know of twice in about 12 years, he was not at all gritty.  Haven't seen any do near what he did.  I used to Like a baydog but too many breaks.   I like a rough dog, the only knock is the cuts and losing a good dog.  There's pros a cons to both.


----------



## gin house (Apr 29, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that in most cases a dog is a dog.  Some may be a little better but I find it hard to believe a dog will find and catch a rank 300+ lb boar by itself, if it did once I would think the next time or two would seal its fate.    I've heard it but never seen it.   I have seen a rank hog cut down a pack of dogs and a bulldog more than once, lol.   I'd like to see one do it but I personally have nothing against any of my dogs to take it out on him like that.   I prefer a little muscle to even the odds.    That's just me.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 29, 2014)

i like my dogs to much to send just one.put alot of time in my dogs to get them to hunt the way i want them to.wer going to the nalc bay com.dogs has to bay when you tell them to and come off the hog when you call them.every body has there on style of hunting.main thing is take care of your dogs


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 29, 2014)

*?*

What would be so hard to believe that a dog that would stop and catch a big boar in Night Vision would be able to find and catch the same hog if the dog was dumped out and hunted?...I hunt both ways and I don't have "Night Vision Dogs" and "Hunting Dogs"...The same dog that catches the big boar  in NV will hunt and catch him on a turn out....Anybody that hunts this way would not think that a dog that does that is a "Wonder Dog"...But a fairly common thing........If he won"t catch him either way by himself . He is considered less than what I expect.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 29, 2014)

good point.


----------



## cd1 (Apr 30, 2014)

hey guys why dont we all get to gather for hog hunt?we could charge a small fee and give the mony to a kids hospital. and it would give us a chance to show what are dogs can do


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 30, 2014)

Popularity of the sport has done nothing but hurt hog hunting.... I started in the early 80's and have seen nothing but loss of hunting spots, rotting dead hogs, trespassing, out of towners invading the local hunting grounds , laws and regulations and just total decrease in the meaning of the sport.... The best days were before bay comps... Contests and laws.... Anybody that didn't hunt in the early days missed out on the "good ole Days".... And they will never return....


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 30, 2014)

*Sad........*

The last two years I have held on but don't know how long I can do it...in the old days No ethical hunter would hunt land that another person had permission on, no matter if they had permission also  or not..now people don't care,Its scarey to even walk out in a field at night cause you don't know who's taking aim at you to see what you are. There are a few, VERY FEW.. shooters/hunters out there that care more about the Farmer than the money and just the flat out Thrill of Killing...I.d say as much as 75% of these people would throw a deer and probably even a cow away to rot if it wouldn't be frowned upon more than what it is to do a hog the same way...The Thrill of Killing and you don't have the Burden of cleaning anything.Certain types of People  are responsible for every good thing that has ever went sour.... I could go on and on but im gone be nice........


----------



## cd1 (Apr 30, 2014)

sorry about the up set.im not in to hog hunting for mony i hunt public land if your down south you have better place to hunt then me.just trying to get every body togather for a good time.if we could raise some money for a      kids hospital what would be rong with that? i have 2 kids and if they was sick i would need help.its said to see kids with cancer in hospitals.sorry for asking  hog hunting is something i love i dont try to make any money off it. and if we dont need the meat we let it go


----------



## cd1 (May 2, 2014)

i never said my dogs was cut proof i said they have not had a bad cut that because we protect are dogs the best we can vest.they have there scars.hog hunting is in there blood so they know what there doing


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 16, 2014)

*running catch dogs*

I hope I am not changing the subject much but I have sold and gave away many puppies to hog hunters.  They were walkers and leopards and crosses between them . The only "hog" hunt I've been on was to get a couple of pigs out of a former fox pen that a boy was starting hog pups in and I don't know anything about the legalities of that. But there was one last pig they could not get run down.  I went to try to help them drive it into a corner and into a small pen.  I had a three legged brown dog missing a front leg all the way up to the shoulder that I called tripod that would twig and jump deer right at me and a feist that was fast as a bullet and had treed a hundred squirrels but had never opened her mouth on a tree so she was a cull squireldog . We finally jumped that 50 pound pig in a top in that bushy/viney - pen - hole and within two hundred feet they each had an ear and that pig was caught. Now neither dog had ever seen a pig in its life. How in the world do some dogs just automatically know where to grab and what to do?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 16, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I hope I am not changing the subject much but I have sold and gave away many puppies to hog hunters.  They were walkers and leopards and crosses between them . The only "hog" hunt I've been on was to get a couple of pigs out of a former fox pen that a boy was starting hog pups in and I don't know anything about the legalities of that. But there was one last pig they could not get run down.  I went to try to help them drive it into a corner and into a small pen.  I had a three legged brown dog missing a front leg all the way up to the shoulder. I called tripod that would twig and jump deer right at me and a feist that was fast as a bullet and had treed a hundred squirrels but had never opened her mouth on a tree . We finally jumped that 50 pound pig in a top in that bushy/viney - pen - hole and within two hundred feet they each had an ear and that pig was caught. Now neither dog had ever seen a pig in its life. How in the world do some dogs just automatically know where to grab and what to do?



Dogs are predators, it's in there blood. Most any dog will grab around the head. Unless it a pack situation and the head space is already takin up then they will grab anywhere.
Just like lions on a Cape buffalo. It's impressive.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 17, 2014)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Dogs are predators, it's in there blood. Most any dog will grab around the head. Unless it a pack situation and the head space is already takin up then they will grab anywhere.
> Just like lions on a Cape buffalo. It's impressive.



I was impressed. I coon hunt. One dog grabs the tail and instantaneous another grabs the neck to stretch and the rest grab the belly and ribcage . It's over in a second. But why do they go for an ear on a pig but not a coon? Or go for the snout on a free range swamp Bull?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 17, 2014)

cd1 said:


> i never said my dogs was cut proof i said they have not had a bad cut that because we protect are dogs the best we can vest.they have there scars.hog hunting is in there blood so they know what there doing



I went to a bar right after the High School chorus concert; sober as a judge ( is supposed to be). Got pulled  and had to explain the forceps  and catgut, sutures,  and needles , staples , they found under my seat. I am here to tell you boys , it don't do no good to say , I HOG HUNT as a reason . They ain't got a clue what that entails. After a night in the jailhouse. Turns out the Judge is the one with "real life experiences" and turns me aloose.  It still ticks me off. I am one of the town's finest entrepaneurs and aristocrats and a measily dimwit had me given an overnight jail stay. Like I said, I ain't over it yet and he will never, ever, make high Sheriff. He might as well move on somewhere else and BE GONE FROM HYAR. Like my great grand daddy would stomp his foot on the porch  and holler at a stray dog in the yard.


----------

